# ex pat groups in the East? Advice needed



## flouri1971 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi all. 
I used to live in Cyprus 15 years ago (in Nicosia) and there were hardly any UK residents there then. I am also married to a Greek Cypriot from Canada (I know, it's confusing!). We visit Pernera area every year and now have 2 kids (6 and 4) we seem to have the same dilema every year as to whether to come back out and live. The thing is, we have a pretty good lifestyle here, I teach part time and hubby has a decent job in the NHS (ICT) and speaks fluent greek, good pension etc. We moved to the UK after getting as far as we could with our careers in Cyprus. Now I think, things have opened up a bit more for 'foreigners.' 

When the weather is crap here, and currently the cost of EVERYTHING going through the roof it is utterly depressing. I know it would be important to have an 'UK' group of buddies if we moved to cyprus (in the East) so does anyone know of any in the Nicosia or Pernera areas? The chances are if we do move back, we would still maybe have to live near Nicosia cos of schooling, jobs etc. We do have a house in Pernera too and a few properties we rent out, which makes things easier financially, and to be near to that would be an advantage. Any thoughts from anyone, having too many choices makes it harder!!!

Thanks for listening to my ranting!!! lol.


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

I posted a message here yesterday but this has been removed. I was only trying to point you in the direction of where you can get lots of information on Oroklini but maybe the moderators thought I was advertising???!!! If you send me a PM I will happily give you some advice as to where you can contact people in Oroklini and nearby towns.


----------

